# Which way?



## liftman (Feb 6, 2009)

Which way do you go?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Car


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

Why isn't bike up in the poll?


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Car - the best means of commute.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Other - Scooter


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Car.


----------



## Htay9500 (Nov 14, 2008)

Car, bus or train.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Other(s) mostly. Tram, train and bike. Sometimes walking or the bus.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Where are we going? I cycle to work, drive to the supermarket, take the bus to Leeds and the train to London and fly overseas.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Which way? The Highway!


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Car to everywhere except the CBD.

CBD - Light Rapid Transit (LRT)


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

bus to school...

car within the city...

plane somewhere else...


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Other. by bike


----------



## worldwide (May 3, 2005)

**** your car!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Subway I guess (why you didn't include other forms of rail I don't know...). I would chose rail (any sort) if given a choice.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Inter cities I prefer train, in the city center walk or bicycle, out of city center tram, bus or bicycle - depend of distance. Never car.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Car, mostly. Especially now, as it's too cold to walk or bike. That said, I will walk or bike for a lot of things if it's nice out, and given the choice I would use public transit for work.


----------

